# OptiNET  :     25%

## 23q

:     25%  

> !             ,  1  2014        "  ".        ""  " "    ,     25%, *       50%*.         "  "    .   ! 
>  P.S.  : .  89         1  2014 .

  http://opti.net.ua/index.php/novosti/show/7/

----------


## Mihey

,  ,    100 \ -90  ,  120,  -100

----------


## 23q

*Mihey*,      ,  ,    ;    .   .

----------


## Ezhachok

23q,       ,    :  -       ?   ?   -  ?       .       pre-pay,     .   .    15   ,    20   .

----------


## 23q

*Ezhachok*,         ?

----------

